# can I visit your beekeeping?



## colby (Jan 12, 2013)

Google beekeeping at the Jardin du Luxembourg in Paris. Its well worth the visit. Happy travels !


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Mehdi, do you have any pictures you can post that show your hives in Iran? I'd love to hear about your experiences.


----------

